
Show HN: Connecting Indiecontractors to Companies - nlee
https://indiecontractors.com/
======
nlee
Indiecontractors is a website where contractors can find contract work to pay
the bills, so that they can continue working on their side project until it
becomes ramen profitable.

I've had this idea for some time now. First from shl (Gumroad) who tweeted
that he likes to hire contractors who are supplementing their income while
working on a side business. Then I heard Baird Hall's IH interview who also
said he liked to hire indiehackers because they were reliable and competent.

In this economic downturn, there are many indiehackers who need to supplement
their income. Please share with them!

